# FS: Driftwood/Tanks/Canister filter



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's time for me to clear out stuff I dont use so here we go.  All prices are obo, dont lowball please.

3 brand new 10 gallon tanks - $10 each
1 used 20 gallon tank (holds water perfectly) - $15

First up is a 27"x6" piece - $30


















Second up is 14"x4" piece - $20


















Third up will be 15"x6" - $15

















778 387 4223 text only  please kindly state forum name on the text too


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuump big piece price is obo


----------



## Koi.keeper (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, interested in the monster piece.
A bit late to text msg at the moment, plz pm me to setup a date and time
Thx


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buuump.......................


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

buummmmmpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP again, noone wants cheap brand new tanks?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP again..............................


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......................


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump again taking trades. pm me what you have


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping again


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

pm'd...............


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

2 10gs left come on folks cheap tanks for sale


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

What are the deminsions on the 20 gal for sale?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's gone


----------

